# Coffee Grinder To Make Pellet Dust



## No Joke Smoke (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello All, I've been using a tube for cold smoking cheese and I finally got an A-MAZE-N tray so I can begin to use Pellet Dust. I got the old coffee bean grinder out as we haven't used it for years. I was going to soak some pellets and make dust but thought Id Try the grinder and it worked great.
  I just filled the hopper, set on medium grind and let her rip. My wife actually came up with that Idea. Anyway, Give it a try if you have one stashed away.
    I can't upload pics for some reason.
   TOM


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 8, 2019)

sounds like it worked well for ya


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

Cool idea!
Al


----------



## dward51 (Nov 9, 2019)

You know you can use the pellets "as is" in the tray, right?  I only use pellets in mine.


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Nov 10, 2019)

dward51 said:


> You know you can use the pellets "as is" in the tray, right?  I only use pellets in mine.



I decided to use the tray with dust to lower the heat output and produce a thinner smoke. The tube with pellets produces a huge amount of billowing white smoke in my Treager.  And yes, I do know I can use pellets in the tray. I just decided to try the dust as so many here swear it produces a much better smoked cheese. I located a NOS 1960 new in the box mail box I'm going to use and locate a smoker chamber on Craigs list. I think a dedicated cold smoker for cheese and other goodies is the way to go. 
TOM


----------

